# N Scale CN Ackerville Sub



## Tony35

Time to share my layout in progress
Building this layout with my 2 boys Matt (7) & Sean (4)
5 trains can run loops and other locos can work the yard building/pulling apart trains on the A/D track
It is a rail fan layout with some small switching or drop/place cars at the industries
We run what we like and model more today but if we like it you will see it run
We dont hold proto standards its all about the FUN

N joy

On with the pics

The start

3D concept



Matt painting the backdrop



Starting to take shape



Middle island in place



1.5 foam painted & installed



Center divider getting installed on the island



Tracks starting to get laid down



Went DCC right out of the gate so I decided to put in an hour meter to log DCC on time



My crew helping out and learning





See next post


----------



## Tony35

*More Progress Pics*

Matts CP rail AC4400



Start of the yard



One of the locos that will be working the yard with slug #270



Matt building a train



Sean supervising



The morning coffee to get started on the 2nd level



First test of tracks on level 2



As you can see we like to run



River carved in





See next post


----------



## Tony35

*More Progress Pics*

The boys checking out the trains as they roll over the bridges





Ramp track getting some shape



Some of the buildings

Northern light & power



Merchants row II



Diamond Coal



The current building Im working on

Superior Paper





Matt working on some loads





See next post


----------



## Tony35

*More Progress Pics*

Here is just some of the motive power you will find on the sub

Sean with his first locos

BNSF Gevos



CN Gevos



More CN Gevos



The latest 
UP SD70M



Well that gives you the .02 tour to get you up to speed
Stay tuned for updates and thanks for taking a look


----------



## Guest

You've made a lot of progress on the layout, Tony.


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> You've made a lot of progress on the layout, Tony.


I sure have Joe, and that is only about 25% of the pics I have
But I figured I better just give the quick catch up


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Very nice! Keep the pictures coming.

Mark


----------



## Tony35

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Very nice! Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark


----------



## DonR

Wow.

That is a spectacular layout in progress.

Anxious to see it in operation.

Those yards are fantastic. Sure hope you
are planning to use a diode matrix to control
the turnouts. Push one button and your route
is set by all intervening turnouts. All those
twin coil machines need the protection of
a Capacitor discharge unit.

Don


----------



## Tony35

DonR said:


> Wow.
> 
> That is a spectacular layout in progress.
> 
> Anxious to see it in operation.
> 
> Those yards are fantastic. Sure hope you
> are planning to use a diode matrix to control
> the turnouts. Push one button and your route
> is set by all intervening turnouts. All those
> twin coil machines need the protection of
> a Capacitor discharge unit.
> 
> Don


Thanks Don

I have a Youtube channel if you want to see some action

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLj3xYJz4leVN1w72czFPEQ

Having the path set would be cool didnt even know you could do that


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Great to see the kids totally into the railroad! And what's not to like? Anything CN is automatically awesome! Hope to see more pics of layout and it's progression! So far so good 

-J.


----------



## Magic

What a great layout. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
I love that yard, some fine track laying there.

Looks like all three kids will have a great time.  

Magic


----------



## Tony35

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Great to see the kids totally into the railroad! And what's not to like? Anything CN is automatically awesome! Hope to see more pics of layout and it's progression! So far so good
> 
> -J.


Thanks J and yes anything CN is a win 



Magic said:


> What a great layout. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
> I love that yard, some fine track laying there.
> 
> Looks like all three kids will have a great time.
> 
> Magic


Thanks Magic


----------



## MtRR75

Your sons have obviously developed far better patience and fine motor skills than most 4 and 7 year olds. That will pay dividends down the road, regardless of what they do.

Great job.


----------



## Tony35

Well the patience thing can be a struggle sometimes waiting for paint/glue to dry but when your hands are full of paint or glue you learn


----------



## Tony35

*Bethgons Added To The Fleet*

Good news for the CN Ackerville sub....
18 Kato CNA Bethgons were purchased today, 2 sets of 8 and 2 single cars 

Stay tuned for pics and a video of them running behind some CN motive power when they show up


----------



## Guest

Sweet acquisition, Tony. Those Kato Bethgons are very nice cars.


----------



## Tony35

Yes they are Joe, Plus I got them for a price I couldnt refuse


----------



## Tony35

*Small Update*

Did not get much done this weekend but did get the AC units glued together and one coat of paint on them for Superior Paper

AC units before paint





N joy


----------



## Cycleops

Like the layout. Look like great kids and they really seem to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## Tony35

Cycleops said:


> Like the layout. Look like great kids and they really seem to be enjoying themselves.


Thanks 
Yes the boys like N joying the trains
Matt is more into building trains in the yard then rail fan them and that is A-ok with me 
There is more than one dimension to this hobby you can N joy


----------



## Overkast

Really great layout Tony! Love that you have the kids involved as well.

Is that a Kato double-track truss bridge that you modified to run regular track through?


----------



## Tony35

Overkast said:


> Really great layout Tony! Love that you have the kids involved as well.
> 
> Is that a Kato double-track truss bridge that you modified to run regular track through?


No Walthers double track bridge kit


----------



## Gramps

A great work in progress and it's good to see your sons enjoying the hobby with you.


----------



## Tony35

Thanks Gramps
Hopefully trains will win over video games


----------



## ELRR

*Greetings from the steel mill*

Hi Tony,

the layout is looking very good, you got a great team working on it 

I might get back with some questions when I start to build my layout around the structures I have built


----------



## Tony35

ELRR said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> the layout is looking very good, you got a great team working on it
> 
> I might get back with some questions when I start to build my layout around the structures I have built


Thanks ELRR 
I will try to answer them the best I can for ya


----------



## Tony35

*Update*

Got a little more done on Superior Paper this weekend

The AC units painted



Not the greatest but the 3 foot rule applies

Kraft mill started



Put a little rust on the doors



Walls going up



Looking like a building





N Joy


----------



## Gramps

It's looking good and I'm guessing the 3 foot rule is like the 10 foot rule in G scale.


----------



## Tony35

Gramps said:


> It's looking good and I'm guessing the 3 foot rule is like the 10 foot rule in G scale.


That is the plus side of N scale dont need to worry about all the tiny details


----------



## Guest

The Kraft Mill is looking good, Tony. That's a huge building. One of the great things about N scale is that you can have really large industrial buildings.


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> The Kraft Mill is looking good, Tony. That's a huge building. One of the great things about N scale is that you can have really large industrial buildings.


Thanks Joe,
It will still be a tight squeeze where it will go but hopefully will break up the back corner and hide the train a bit as it goes around the loop


----------



## Tony35

Here are some pics of the bethgons I purchased 
Hopefully I will have some time tonight to get a video of them running
Ok enough talk on with the pics

On the A/D track







Random pics











N Joy


----------



## Guest

They look fabulous, Tony. They are a great addition to your layout and make an impressive train.


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> They look fabulous, Tony. They are a great addition to your layout and make an impressive train.


Thanks Joe,
Sometimes basic unit trains are eye catching


----------



## Tony35

CN Gevos pulling CNA Bethgons






N Joy


----------



## HO LOVER

Tony35 said:


> CN Gevos pulling CNA Bethgons
> 
> https://youtu.be/g2Z1mT2_3Nk
> 
> N Joy


Awesome! Makes me want to model N gauge instead of HO.


----------



## Tony35

HO LOVER said:


> Awesome! Makes me want to model N gauge instead of HO.


Thanks
I started with HO when I was a kid but wanted more action in a small space so N scale it was


----------



## HO LOVER

Tony35 said:


> Thanks
> I started with HO when I was a kid but wanted more action in a small space so N scale it was


From the looks here, you have more than enough room for HO. LOLOLOLOL. My biggest fear is the small track wiring and such, and less options available. I want ONLY DCC and Sound. LOLOLOL.


----------



## Tony35

Sure I would have the room but I could not run 6+ trains at once


----------



## HO LOVER

Tony35 said:


> Sure I would have the room but I could not run 6+ trains at once


Hahahahaha, True. Is that Atlas snap track you are using, or flex track? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tony35

A mix of both


----------



## Guest

More and more N scale locos are equipped with sound. I think that eventually sound locos will be as common in N as in the larger scales.


----------



## Tony35

I put sound in one of my locos and it was a very tight fit, never could get the shell to sit all the way down plus I did not mill the frame
The sound was so so, I ended up ripping it out and putting the non sound DCC chip back in


----------



## Overkast

How is the sound in N scale anyway? I've seen video but it's hard to imagine what it sounds like in real life. Being such a small scale, is the sound impactful enough or does the scale affect that? Or likewise, is the sound too strong usually (considering the scale being so small)?


----------



## Tony35

Overkast said:


> How is the sound in N scale anyway? I've seen video but it's hard to imagine what it sounds like in real life. Being such a small scale, is the sound impactful enough or does the scale affect that? Or likewise, is the sound too strong usually (considering the scale being so small)?


I dont think it is very good
Now keep in mind this was a digitrax decoder 
Rectangle speaker
I had to remove the capacitor to get the shell on
For me it was hard to hear clearly the engine sound
Horn - fine
Dynamic fans - fine
Just not worth the $$$ to me

Now there are better options out there and maybe they are great in this scale

But I have something on (ballgame,music etc) when running the trains so not a big deal not to have it


----------



## Guest

Overkast said:


> How is the sound in N scale anyway? I've seen video but it's hard to imagine what it sounds like in real life. Being such a small scale, is the sound impactful enough or does the scale affect that? Or likewise, is the sound too strong usually (considering the scale being so small)?


It depends, some locos have good sound and others are not so good. The sound is not as powerful as the larger scales since the speakers are small but I think it's appropriate for the scale. I don't care for Digitrax sound decoders but Lok Sound and Tsunami are quite good.


----------



## Overkast

Thanks guys. Joe, I had heard the same thing about Lok Sound and Tsunami decoders, I'm just hesitant to invest in fear of wasting my money. So you've had real-time experience with those decoders and you think they're appropriate for the scale? Because that's exactly what I'm looking for in sound.


----------



## HO LOVER

Well here is my UPDATE! Tony here is a bad influence, lololololol. I went to my local Train store....TRAINWORLD and returned with some serious N GAUGE locos. Bought a Bachman PRR K4 with DCC/SOUND, Bought a Bachman Baldwin PRR 4-6-0 DCC, and a Broadway Limited Baldwin Centipede (UP). The sound on the sound units is AWESOME. Especially the BLI. So down will go the 3 HO engines i have and will start my N Gauge layout. I will be using KATO track being that i had enough to make an oval in my 8x4 Benchwork. Also picked up an NCE PowerCab so i can run 3 engines on the same track, lolololol. Need to buy more track and have a plan for this 8x4. Really happy i changed to N Gauge. 8x4 is a little too small for the HO ideas i had in mind. I also Pre-Ordered the Athearn Genesis and Bigboy. Those 2 engines i truly can't wait to get.


----------



## Guest

Overkast said:


> Thanks guys. Joe, I had heard the same thing about Lok Sound and Tsunami decoders, I'm just hesitant to invest in fear of wasting my money. So you've had real-time experience with those decoders and you think they're appropriate for the scale? Because that's exactly what I'm looking for in sound.




The best thing would be for you to hear an N scale sound loco at a local hobby shop or show. I can't tell you that you will like the sound, only that I like it.


----------



## Tony35

HO LOVER said:


> Well here is my UPDATE! Tony here is a bad influence, lololololol. I went to my local Train store....TRAINWORLD and returned with some serious N GAUGE locos. Bought a Bachman PRR K4 with DCC/SOUND, Bought a Bachman Baldwin PRR 4-6-0 DCC, and a Broadway Limited Baldwin Centipede (UP). The sound on the sound units is AWESOME. Especially the BLI. So down will go the 3 HO engines i have and will start my N Gauge layout. I will be using KATO track being that i had enough to make an oval in my 8x4 Benchwork. Also picked up an NCE PowerCab so i can run 3 engines on the same track, lolololol. Need to buy more track and have a plan for this 8x4. Really happy i changed to N Gauge. 8x4 is a little too small for the HO ideas i had in mind. I also Pre-Ordered the Athearn Genesis and Bigboy. Those 2 engines i truly can't wait to get.


Nice haul
4 X 8 in N scale is some nice area to work with
Now we just need to get your handle changed :laugh:


----------



## Gramps

Tony35 said:


> Nice haul
> 4 X 8 in N scale is some nice area to work with
> Now we just need to get your handle changed :laugh:


I was thinking the same thing. LOL


----------



## HO LOVER

Tony35 said:


> Nice haul
> 4 X 8 in N scale is some nice area to work with
> Now we just need to get your handle changed :laugh:


Agreed! Hahahahah. I don't know if that is possible. I also want find a nice track plan for 8x4.


----------



## jargonlet

Overkast said:


> Thanks guys. Joe, I had heard the same thing about Lok Sound and Tsunami decoders, I'm just hesitant to invest in fear of wasting my money. So you've had real-time experience with those decoders and you think they're appropriate for the scale? Because that's exactly what I'm looking for in sound.


At home my Tsunami decoders are loud enough that I can hear them in the other room with no other sound or little sound in the house. At train shows, they are barely audible. I equipped my Fox Valley Hiawatha with the Digitrax recommended on their website and the sound was good but barely audible. That decoder didn't work very well just as the reviews said which I read after I bought it.


----------



## Cycleops

Overkast said:


> Thanks guys. Joe, I had heard the same thing about Lok Sound and Tsunami decoders, I'm just hesitant to invest in fear of wasting my money. So you've had real-time experience with those decoders and you think they're appropriate for the scale? Because that's exactly what I'm looking for in sound.


A Tsunami won't fit into a N gauge loco but one of the Loksound micros might. The biggest challenge is finding space for a speaker.


----------



## Tony35

Made a little progress on Superior paper

Roofs installed on the kraft mill





The shed on top of the kraft mill were molded in 2 different colors not sure what walthers was thinking here



After a quick paint job, shed was installed





Thats it for now


----------



## VegasN

Excellent layout. I also do n scale, but I guess that's obvious. I love it. Your layout is awesome!!


----------



## Tony35

Thanks VegasN
I wish they had the layouts on here divided up by scale 
Most dont put the scale in the title
Not that I dont mind other scale modeling just want to see more N


----------



## VegasN

Tony35 said:


> Thanks VegasN
> I wish they had the layouts on here divided up by scale
> Most dont put the scale in the title
> Not that I dont mind other scale modeling just want to see more N



I feel your pain. I keep telling the few hobby stores here in town the exact same thing.


----------



## Guest

Very nice progress on the paper mill, Tony.


----------



## Tony35

Thanks Joe,
Not a ton done on it but something is better than nothing


----------



## Tony35

*No Update*

The weather was in the mid 70s this weekend plus kids sports.... no progress on the layout


----------



## Tony35

*New Members Of The Fleet*

Here are my newest members, well used but new to the CN Ackerville sub

Atlas trainmaster CN IC LMSX 8-40CW 
Still need to get the decoder in her popped it out of the box for a quick pic
This decoder is not "drop in" due to you have to solder the ditch lights wires to the new decoder



DPM Kit I want to make into backdrop building(s)



Kato CN intermodals (I have wanted these for quite some time, the wait is now over)



Sean fanning the intermodals





I have to say the Kato intermodals run fantastic :smilie_daumenpos:

NJoy


----------



## Guest

Congrats on the CN intermodals, Tony. I know you've been looking for them for a very long time. The new loco looks good and will give some variety to your roster.


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> Congrats on the CN intermodals, Tony. I know you've been looking for them for a very long time. The new loco looks good and will give some variety to your roster.


Thanks Joe,
It sure will being the only blue CN unit on the roster


----------



## Tony35

*Small Update*

Nothing major
Got some vents put on the pulp mill and 2 pulp silos built





Silos









Thanks for taking a look


----------



## Guest

The mill is coming along, Tony. Any progress is good progress.


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> The mill is coming along, Tony. Any progress is good progress.


With the kids sports in full swing I dont have much time, so I will take what I can get


----------



## Tony35

Had to start a new medication yesterday and had to be watched for 6+ hours
so I was off of work and got to make some progress to pass the time
On with the pics

Getting an idea of the road next to the siding track



Siding track, power plant, quarry and grain facility tracks installed







Waiting for glue to dry figured I would see how Superior Paper would look



Due to all the work being done, news got out and the fanners grabbed there cameras

#6409 hauling some empty ballast hoppers



#6409 getting loaded



Some CN hoppers by the power plant



GATX hoppers at the grain facility



And the whoops of the day......



Remember to remove any buildings placed on the tracks when you decided to power up the layout to test track

N Joy and thanks for looking


----------



## Guest

Excellent pics, Tony. I've had an OOPS like that a time or two. It's what happens when we get too enthusiastic about running trains.


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> Excellent pics, Tony. I've had an OOPS like that a time or two. It's what happens when we get too enthusiastic about running trains.


Thanks Joe,
Lets just test this quick......crash!....what was that!.....oh ya I forgot to put that back in place :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## VegasN

Excellent progress on an amazing layout. Looking forward to seeing more of that...


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> Excellent progress on an amazing layout. Looking forward to seeing more of that...


Thanks VegasN


----------



## dsertdog56

Nice layout, and as far as the oops, it's all good as long as nothing falls to the floor.


----------



## Tony35

dsertdog56 said:


> Nice layout, and as far as the oops, it's all good as long as nothing falls to the floor.


Thanks
I was lucky on that front, but I also have 1.5" min to the edge of the layout just in case of an accident 
So far it has not been needed to be tested


----------



## VegasN

I can relate. I have 2 places that are very close to a tremendous scale cliff....hundreds of feet deep. The outside siding in the Betzville Rail Yard is just over a 1/4" from the edge, and the main line just outside of the rail yard, the Bachmann ez track road bed is even with the table edge.


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> I can relate. I have 2 places that are very close to a tremendous scale cliff....hundreds of feet deep. The outside siding in the Betzville Rail Yard is just over a 1/4" from the edge, and the main line just outside of the rail yard, the Bachmann ez track road bed is even with the table edge.


Thats a bit close for comfort I would say
Have any cliff divers yet?


----------



## Tony35

*Update*

Nothing major....
Got some more of the tanks built for Superior Paper







Thanks for looking


----------



## VegasN

Tony35 said:


> Nothing major....
> Got some more of the tanks built for Superior Paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Looks really good. What are you building them with?


----------



## VegasN

Tony35 said:


> Thats a bit close for comfort I would say
> Have any cliff divers yet?


I sadly report the population of Betzville has decreased by one due to a freak accident. The rail yard lost a dock worker (it's only dock worker) over a 460+' fall from the freight platform. The body was never recovered, although the poor souls feet were still on the platform.....must have been a terrifying experience.


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> I sadly report the population of Betzville has decreased by one due to a freak accident. The rail yard lost a dock worker (it's only dock worker) over a 460+' fall from the freight platform. The body was never recovered, although the poor souls feet were still on the platform.....must have been a terrifying experience.


:laugh: Its just a dock worker
Im glad I dont work in your layout


----------



## Tony35

Nothing to update build wise
Matt and me did some ops on Sunday that chewed up over 3 hours  we learned quite a bit in that time
We had some derailments, a crash (in the yard & on the main), switches not flipped in the correct direction and a couple cars that got pushed off the end tracks
But father and son got to have some laughs, whoops and oh-nos and most important...
Spending time together so it was a great session in my eyes


----------



## Guest

That's a great way to spend time, Tony. Running trains with my dad are some of my fondest childhood memories.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> That's a great way to spend time, Tony. Running trains with my dad are some of my fondest childhood memories.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hope he has the same memories and someday make those memories with his kids

But hopefully I will be able to N joy with my Grand kids someday and give them that memory 

This is a long way down the road....I hope


----------



## Guest

Tony35 said:


> I hope he has the same memories and someday make those memories with his kids
> 
> But hopefully I will be able to N joy with my Grand kids someday and give them that memory
> 
> This is a long way down the road....I hope


Time seems to go by very quickly. It doesn't seem all that long ago that I was a young man.


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> Time seems to go by very quickly. It doesn't seem all that long ago that I was a young man.


Dont say that Joe

It feels just like yesterday Matt was born....[sigh] means Im getting older also


----------



## Detroitnewguy

This is absolutely incredible! It's also nearly exactly like the layout I have in mind when I finally have the space. Congrats on such a wonderful project and I look forward to seeing more of the results. (I may just "borrow" a few ideas from this, lol)


----------



## Guest

Tony is building a really nice layout and I'm sure he won't mind if you copy a few of his ideas.


----------



## Tony35

Detroitnewguy said:


> This is absolutely incredible! It's also nearly exactly like the layout I have in mind when I finally have the space. Congrats on such a wonderful project and I look forward to seeing more of the results. (I may just "borrow" a few ideas from this, lol)


Thanks (I didnt think anybody would want to copy any of this )
Feel free to use what works best for you



Country Joe said:


> Tony is building a really nice layout and I'm sure he won't mind if you copy a few of his ideas.


No I dont mind at all


----------



## Tony35

*Update Time*

Been sometime since an update with the whole password thing and just busy
So here we go

Fixed the issue I had in the tunnel
Track joint fell out of gauge



Added more scenic appeal to the boring pink landscape

Before



After



Before



After



After overview shots


----------



## Tony35

*Update Time Part 2*

CN Ackerville sub new motive power added

NP NW2 slated for a CN paint job

GATX U23B



Seans BNSF GP15-1



GT GP38s





Matt hard at work painting a brown base color



The resort campground bar and grill



Where we sit today



Thats it for now
Thanks for looking and N Joy


----------



## Guest

Good progress on the layout, Tony. Matt did a nice job painting.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Its coming along. Nice work!

Mark


----------



## 89Suburban

Looking good, great pics!


----------



## Tony35

Thanks guys 
Slowly moving forward


----------



## VegasN

Always a treat to see your work. I for one am glad to see you on it still. Moving forward. Was that a Union Pacific ES44AC?


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> Always a treat to see your work. I for one am glad to see you on it still. Moving forward. Was that a Union Pacific ES44AC?


Thanks
Yes, that was a Kato UP ES44 Gevo :thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Tony35 said:


> Thanks
> Yes, that was a Kato UP ES44 Gevo :thumbsup:


AWESOME!! That is the next locomotive I get. Where did you get yours from and, if you don't mind me asking, what was the price on it?


----------



## irontodd

Did I miss your track plan? I'm having trouble visualizing it with all that's going on but so far looks like a great time.

Eastern Plains - Holyoke, Idalia and Towner (EPHIT) Branch build thread http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=102266


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> AWESOME!! That is the next locomotive I get. Where did you get yours from and, if you don't mind me asking, what was the price on it?


I purchased it fro MBK 
IIRC it was around $70 



irontodd said:


> Did I miss your track plan? I'm having trouble visualizing it with all that's going on but so far looks like a great time.


Nope you didnt miss it 
I drew up a very loose plan on a piece of paper just to get a feel of what I thought I wanted but didnt follow it very close at all, lot of changes on the fly
I still had to keep it somewhat simple for the kids
HTH


----------



## Tony35

*Update*

Another productive weekend

Give the river some depth color
Took a couple goes at it to get it somewhat right



Finished color, the goal is a stained river EG wolf river in WI



Did somebody say ballast





I am no pro at it but happy with how it turned out



The first tree planted milestone



What do they say.....If you build it, they will come



Matt busy planting and N joying seeing it come to life a bit





The small section we got done this weekend



Thanks for looking
N Joy


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Lots of progress! You've got some mighty fine looking trees there.

Mark


----------



## Tony35

Thanks Mark


----------



## Guest

Excellent progress, Tony. It's nice seeing the boys so involved.


----------



## Tony35

Thanks Joe,
They are really starting to have fun, so the boys tell me, the work put in really shows up now for them 
We had to watch the train roll through the freshly planted trees for a bit last night
The boys were very excited to watch it roll through


----------



## RonthePirate

Tony, that is one MASSIVE trestle (bridge?) sitting there! is that where it's going to be installed?
It sure is pretty! Always was a sucker for wooden bridges/trestles.

Oh, when you're through with the two boys, since they look like they do OUTSTANDING work, could you send them to me?
I have a background that needs painting, but I weigh too much to get on the table top.
(I will pay their one day Fedex both ways!):laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tony35

RonthePirate said:


> Tony, that is one MASSIVE trestle (bridge?) sitting there! is that where it's going to be installed?
> It sure is pretty! Always was a sucker for wooden bridges/trestles.
> 
> Oh, when you're through with the two boys, since they look like they do OUTSTANDING work, could you send them to me?
> I have a background that needs painting, but I weigh too much to get on the table top.
> (I will pay their one day Fedex both ways!):laugh: :laugh:


Yes it is scratch built by me from my old layout and just had to reuse it on this one
Here is where it will be installed



Some more pics for ya





Sure I will send them but be warned.....
They will be pretty cooped up from shipping, they will be your problem and I take no responsibility for anything :cheeky4:


----------



## 89Suburban

Holy mackerel very nice work.


----------



## VegasN

Oh man, MBK is even less than I found it on High Country Hobbies. They want $88 for theirs. Everywhere else I saw was $120 or more. But what is MBK?

And you are gonna make me want to try and build a trestle bridge.......


----------



## Overkast

Wow Tony, that's a really nice bridge!!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony35

89Suburban said:


> Holy mackerel very nice work.


Thanks



VegasN said:


> Oh man, MBK is even less than I found it on High Country Hobbies. They want $88 for theirs. Everywhere else I saw was $120 or more. But what is MBK?
> 
> And you are gonna make me want to try and build a trestle bridge.......


They dont have many kato in stock right now but you can check out there site 

MBKliens



Overkast said:


> Wow Tony, that's a really nice bridge!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks

The trestle was a fun build to do just need to add color to it, one of these days


----------



## VegasN

Thanks. I did figure out what MBK was and already checked their site. They do have a couple of Kato's but not UP. They have several Fox Valley in CN, and I think a nice looking BNSF. 
But, this time I'm sticking to what I WANT, not settling for something else. I want the ES44 in the UP livery and I want my BNSF to be the SD70AcE.
So, I'll just go ahead and order it from High Country. Although, I have never used them so we'll see.
Oh, BTW, are you by chance familiar with Fox Valley?


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> Thanks. I did figure out what MBK was and already checked their site. They do have a couple of Kato's but not UP. They have several Fox Valley in CN, and I think a nice looking BNSF.
> But, this time I'm sticking to what I WANT, not settling for something else. I want the ES44 in the UP livery and I want my BNSF to be the SD70AcE.
> So, I'll just go ahead and order it from High Country. Although, I have never used them so we'll see.
> Oh, BTW, are you by chance familiar with Fox Valley?


You mean a BNSF like this one



Yes I have 2 FVM ES44s
They are good runners a little louder than Kato but can pull


HTH


----------



## Tony35

*Update*

Matt and me were busy again last night
Finally working are way out that I can get my youngest Sean involved in planting some trees or trying his hand at some ground cover
On with the progress pics

More ground cover


Matt learning as he goes



He does seem to be having fun



I cant take any credit for the mobile home
Matt is working on this kit with very little help from me



Matt getting more trees planted



This is as far as we got hopefully get more done tonight





N joy
Thanks for looking


----------



## VegasN

Butthead:laugh: Yes, a BNSF like that.
Thanks for the info on the Fox Valleys. I have tried the major ones, Bachmann, Trix, Kato. So far not particularly unhappy with any of them. Not completely satisfied with some of them.
Maybe, someday, I'll get a CN or an NS and try Fox Valley.
And, so far, I have found they are ALL a little louder than a Kato.


----------



## VegasN

I can not tell you enough how wonderful it is to see your sons getting in there with you. That is beyond awesome!
We must be of similar minds. I plan on putting a few mobile homes on my layout as well. Where did you pick up the kits from? HobbyLinc is always out of stock on those.


----------



## Lemonhawk

So the trestle was just erected and the work crew has yet to paint the creosote on. I've painted creosote on a real bridge before (it was a walking bridge across a creek). Nothing like the smell of creosote in the hot summer, I'm surprised I survived!


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> I can not tell you enough how wonderful it is to see your sons getting in there with you. That is beyond awesome!
> We must be of similar minds. I plan on putting a few mobile homes on my layout as well. Where did you pick up the kits from? HobbyLinc is always out of stock on those.


Yes it is cool, sure the layout wont be perfect
But they get the chance to try it and learn after all this is why I built it, to spend time together and N joy the trains
Like I said, it wont pass for the rivet counters, but time spent with the kids....priceless 

The mobile home kit I found it in the pre-owned section on N scale supply



Lemonhawk said:


> So the trestle was just erected and the work crew has yet to paint the creosote on. I've painted creosote on a real bridge before (it was a walking bridge across a creek). Nothing like the smell of creosote in the hot summer, I'm surprised I survived!


The crew went on vacation, a very long vacation :laugh:


----------



## Tony35

*Update*

Got the woods finished around the mobile home last night





All this work and no pics with trains in it......lets change that

CN #2461 leading #2127,#2036,#2113 coal unit train up the grade



Here we catch GT#6207 in the background



Here we catch GT#6207 going across the trestle



CN #2461 consist blasting through the trees, #6207 in front



N Joy

Thanks for taking a peek


----------



## Guest

You and the boys have made a lot of progress on the layout, Tony. It looks great. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Tony35

Thanks Joe,
Our goal this winter was to get trees installed and the river completed on this leg of the layout
Im sure we will fall short of that goal but we are getting there


----------



## Tony35

*Update*

Not a major update
Got the brown base color painted on last night



Next dry brush some grey then off to ballast, ground cover etc

N Joy


----------



## VegasN

Nice work Tony! Lots of fun there! Isn't it amazing at the difference just a base color makes?


----------



## mjrfd99

Looking good!! The smiles on the kids says it all. Mine learned so much building our layouts.


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> Nice work Tony! Lots of fun there! Isn't it amazing at the difference just a base color makes?


Thanks Vegas
Just having one little corner somewhat done makes it feel more like a model RR than some trains running on foam :laugh:



mjrfd99 said:


> Looking good!! The smiles on the kids says it all. Mine learned so much building our layouts.


Thanks
The kids tell me they are having fun so hopefully they are learning something from me


----------



## Guest

Looks very good, Tony. The brown makes a huge difference.


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> Looks very good, Tony. The brown makes a huge difference.


Thanks Joe,
Just wait till the boys and me start giving it some nature
This is the "up north" section of the layout so heavy trees, woods
As we work forward the amount and quality of detail will increase which Im sure will slow us down


----------



## Tony35

*Update*

Another busy weekend working on the CN Ackerville sub

Upper level of this leg is ballasted



Matt busy planting





Sean hard at work giving the trestle some color
He did a good job for only being 5
Had to touch it up when he was done but did a fine job











Thanks for looking
N Joy


----------



## Gramps

Looks great and the boys did a nice job. The RR is a great experience for all of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony35

Thanks Gramps
We are N joying the build


----------



## Guest

The layout looks fabulous, Tony. Matt and Sean are doing some very nice work.


----------



## Tony35

Thanks Joe,
They really seem to be having fun and hopefully learning something from me


----------



## VegasN

Dude. There really isn't anything I can SAY that is going to do the experience you are having justice. There just is no real way to describe how wonderful what you guys are doing is. The layout looks great, of course it does, you all do excellent work. But, watching this experience is what I am Njoying most!


----------



## Magic

Sean seems very proud of the trestle and rightly so.
Matt has a green thumb with the trees.
Looks like all three of you are having a great time.
Memories that will last a life time.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Nice. Its great that you are sharing this with your kids.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> Dude. There really isn't anything I can SAY that is going to do the experience you are having justice. There just is no real way to describe how wonderful what you guys are doing is. The layout looks great, of course it does, you all do excellent work. But, watching this experience is what I am Njoying most!


Thanks for the kind words Vegas, and glad you are Njoying it



Magic said:


> Sean seems very proud of the trestle and rightly so.
> Matt has a green thumb with the trees.
> Looks like all three of you are having a great time.
> Memories that will last a life time.
> 
> Magic


This was the first major project Sean got to work on all on his own,(with a little help from dad here and there) so it was a big deal to him
Yes, Matt is getting into planting the trees
We are having fun



time warp said:


> Nice. Its great that you are sharing this with your kids.:thumbsup:


Hopefully creating the next generation of modelers


----------



## VegasN

oh, I am sure you are. It's getting in their heads.....next, it'll be in there blood.....then it's in the heart and it's all over. You become an official Trainiac!


----------



## Tony35

Sean my youngest is a big train nut now








He will talk your head off about this loco that loco this car that car for hours while we are railfanning on our layout















It is quite N Joyable listening to him 

Matt is more into the build and ops in the yard








So I get the best of both worlds right now :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Awesome!


----------



## Tony35

*Video*

How about we do a little fanning on the CN Ackerville Sub











NJoy


----------



## VegasN

Very cool videos!! I wanted to do a "rail faning" video on mine, but I would have to use EVERY car I have and borrow some to do a decent consist. So, with my short trains, I do rail faning pictures on my layouts. Until my consists grow a little.
In fact I was getting ready to post a couple today.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the excellent videos, Tony. It's fun watching the trains run.


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> Very cool videos!! I wanted to do a "rail faning" video on mine, but I would have to use EVERY car I have and borrow some to do a decent consist. So, with my short trains, I do rail faning pictures on my layouts. Until my consists grow a little.
> In fact I was getting ready to post a couple today.


Long train or short train fanning is fanning



Country Joe said:


> Thanks for the excellent videos, Tony. It's fun watching the trains run.


Thanks Joe


Speaking of a short train 

Kato NW2 






NJoy


----------



## VegasN

Ok......I can do that.....


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> Ok......I can do that.....


Yes, yes you can :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## IlliniViking

Love the videos and the layout, keep them coming :appl:


----------



## Tony35

IlliniViking said:


> Love the videos and the layout, keep them coming :appl:


Will do :smilie_daumenpos:
Thanks


----------



## Tony35

*Update*

This weekends progress.....more trees planted, more track ballasted....
Ya, ya, on with the pics

Matt working on the forest



This kid is really getting a knack at doing this





Sean finally learning how to plant some trees



And how is it going Sean



The road to the mobile home





And of course we need a pic with a train in it
Backside of Matts forest



N Joy

Thanks for looking


----------



## cole226

the boys have that hillside looking real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony35

Thanks Randy,
They are doing a good job


----------



## 89Suburban

Good stuff!


----------



## Tony35

Thanks 89Suburban


----------



## VegasN

That is awesome! He did a fantastic job on that forest scene. Very well done!


----------



## Tony35

*Update*

The weekend progress
Started working on the rock for the rivers edge
Here we go

The start



Getting the glue down



Sean waiting his turn to spread the rocks



The start of the marsh



This is as far as we got, you can see the little beach area we put in



Weeping willow trees installed



Thanks for looking
N Joy


----------



## Guest

Looks great, Tony. The boys are becoming accomplished modelers.


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> Looks great, Tony. The boys are becoming accomplished modelers.


Thanks Joe,
I hope they are learning something
I have come to the point on this layout to let them do as much as they can
Sure it wont be perfect but hopefully some other modeller with kids sees that the kids can get involved and do some nice work with a little help


----------



## 89Suburban

Nice!


----------



## Tony35

Thanks 89suburban


----------



## VegasN

Nice work guys!! Where did you find weeping willows? I remember those from being a kid in Ohio.....haven't seen one since I left Ohio, 35 years ago. Wouldn't mind throwing a few of those in houses yards.....


----------



## Tony35

VegasN said:


> Nice work guys!! Where did you find weeping willows? I remember those from being a kid in Ohio.....haven't seen one since I left Ohio, 35 years ago. Wouldn't mind throwing a few of those in houses yards.....


The weeping willows are homemade


----------



## VegasN

Nice!!


----------



## Tony35

Just want to apologize for the Photobucket "3rd party" not showing the pics in the build thread (thanks photobucket &^%$$^!!!!!!)
Hopefully I can find another hosting site and get them replaced in the thread
Thanks for your understanding


----------



## time warp

Tony35 said:


> Just want to apologize for the Photobucket "3rd party" not showing the pics in the build thread (thanks photobucket &^%$$^!!!!!!)
> Hopefully I can find another hosting site and get them replaced in the thread
> Thanks for your understanding


 You don't need a hosting service if you want to post pics from your phone, and if you're posting from a computer just use Irfanview, so you can resize your images to an acceptable size. Easy Peasy!


----------



## Tony35

When I get some time I will get it all sorted out
Step 1 has been completed, photobucket account deleted


----------



## VegasN

Tony35 said:


> When I get some time I will get it all sorted out
> Step 1 has been completed, photobucket account deleted


If not, check out extraimage.com. Simple to use and great storage.


----------



## Guest

Hi Tony, I also deleted my Photobucket account. You don't have to resize photos to upload them here. Just click the Go Advanced button and then Manage Attachments and you can load photos directly from your computer. After they are uploaded click on the paper clip above to insert them into the post. One trick I've learned is to put the cursor where I want the photos inserted. It works well and is easy to do. I haven't had to resize any photos.

I would suggest starting another thread on the layout rather than trying to edit all those old posts.


----------



## Tony35

Country Joe said:


> Hi Tony, I also deleted my Photobucket account. You don't have to resize photos to upload them here. Just click the Go Advanced button and then Manage Attachments and you can load photos directly from your computer. After they are uploaded click on the paper clip above to insert them into the post. One trick I've learned is to put the cursor where I want the photos inserted. It works well and is easy to do. I haven't had to resize any photos.
> 
> I would suggest starting another thread on the layout rather than trying to edit all those old posts.


Thanks for the info Joe


----------



## VegasN

Oh, yeah, I keep forgetting that way.......


----------



## Tony35

*Image Test*

IMGUR test










ahh we have pics again now


----------



## Tony35

test auto resize










i know the forum does but was setting it up


----------



## VegasN

Nice trains.....


----------



## Guest

Both photos look good, Tony.


----------



## Tony35

Thanks Joe, just trying to recover from the PB BS that happened


----------



## 89Suburban

Good looking consists!


----------



## Tony35

Thanks 89suburban


----------

